# No longer needed. Shimano STI Band Clamp Pair wanted



## Alembicbassman (13 Dec 2018)

I'm looking for a pair of band on clamps for my Shimano Tourney STI shifters.

This is the sort of thing.

I have the sleeve nut, I just require the bolt and band assembly. for left and right.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2018)

check sjs cycles


----------



## Alembicbassman (13 Dec 2018)

Hi,

I did check them and they're out of stock.

They want £8.99 each plus postage.

You can buy a complete set of used shifters including the clamps off ebay for £25.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2018)

Alembicbassman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did check them and they're out of stock.
> 
> ...



I needed a set a while back for a claris equipped bike and got lucky when i was given a pr of broken Claris shifters


----------



## Alembicbassman (13 Dec 2018)

Sold the shifters now. Somebody else's problem.


----------

